# hp nc375i quad port card



## antolap (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi
I'd like to know if it's possibile to use the quad port ethernet card with FreeBSD 11.
If I do ifconfig I don't see nothing
In Linux it works well

Thanks


This is `pciconf -lv`



```
none7@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x705a103c chip=0x01004040 rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NetXen Incorporated'
    device     = 'NX3031 Multifunction 1/10-Gigabit Server Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none8@pci0:3:0:1:   class=0x020000 card=0x705a103c chip=0x01004040 rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NetXen Incorporated'
    device     = 'NX3031 Multifunction 1/10-Gigabit Server Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none9@pci0:3:0:2:   class=0x020000 card=0x705a103c chip=0x01004040 rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NetXen Incorporated'
    device     = 'NX3031 Multifunction 1/10-Gigabit Server Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none10@pci0:3:0:3:   class=0x020000 card=0x705a103c chip=0x01004040 rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NetXen Incorporated'
    device     = 'NX3031 Multifunction 1/10-Gigabit Server Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi!

Apparently not, unfortunately. 

Cheers!


----------

